# Stormy Point Village has been sold



## nuwermj

Stormy Point Village has been sold to Capital Vacations (formerly Capital Resorts Group). Plan are to integrate it into the Capital Vacations Club. 

http://capitalvacations.com/images/news/CV-SWR-PRESS-RELEASE.pdf
https://www.facebook.com/capitalvacations/photos/a.561269053900573/2612367592124032/

Summer Winds Resort Services developed the Stormy Point Village resort in Branson and revived the 1862 David Walley’s Hot Springs Resort and Spa in Genoa, Nevada. In November 2018, Orange Lake Resorts, owner of the Holiday Inn Club Vacations brand, announced the acquisition of the 1862 David Walley’s Hot Springs Resort while Stormy Point Village has now been acquired by Capital Vacations.


----------



## Shankilicious

Let's hope they don't muck it up. Stormy pointe seems extremely nice and deserving of their elite II award

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2

I think management fees will go up a little but not drastically.  Onsite sales might ramp up a little.  The bigger worry for owners that I heard is a rummer that Diamond is looking to purchase Capital.


----------



## OldGuy

Hopefully for the better.

Actually, Summer Winds did not start the Stormy Point Village Development, but since they took over, it has been the scuzziest, scammiest, sleaziest Branson resort, which is hard to do.

So many things that I would never put in print, but here's a scintilla of fact, since some folks prefer a more credible source:

https://www.bbb.org/us/mo/branson/p...es/summerwinds-resort-services-llc-0734-29040


----------



## Shankilicious

OldGuy said:


> Hopefully for the better.
> 
> Actually, Summer Winds did not start the Stormy Point Village Development, but since they took over, it has been the scuzziest, scammiest, sleaziest Branson resort, which is hard to do.
> 
> So many things that I would never put in print, but here's a scintilla of fact, since some folks prefer a more credible source:
> 
> https://www.bbb.org/us/mo/branson/p...es/summerwinds-resort-services-llc-0734-29040


That is very depressing..... Especially considering how nice the amenities are


Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGuy

Shankilicious said:


> That is very depressing..... Especially considering how nice the amenities are



Certainly the Cape Cod style individual houses are unique and desirable. 

https://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/12/87/70/18/stormy-point-village.jpg

Its a shame that the concept has been mired in deceit and sleaziness.

In fact, the concept is so desirable, that "Nantucket" has gone up next door.  Who'd a thunk Branson would have a bit of Cape Cod and Nantucket?


----------



## amycurl

When we visited a Capital Resort here in NC, there were no onsite sales *at all.* There was a lovely, onsite, full-time, year-round manager (whom we invited to share Thanksgiving dinner with us.) It is disappointing that they might be bought by DRI. *sigh*


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller

OldGuy said:


> .
> Its a shame that the concept has been mired in deceit and sleaziness.



Is this about the style of TS sales at the property ?
or the quality of the property ....


----------



## Shankilicious

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Is this about the style of TS sales at the property ?
> or the quality of the property ....


Seems to be issue with the sales team and the over the top lies they're telling. Based on my quick view of the BBB complaints.


----------



## dougp26364

amycurl said:


> When we visited a Capital Resort here in NC, there were no onsite sales *at all.* There was a lovely, onsite, full-time, year-round manager (whom we invited to share Thanksgiving dinner with us.) It is disappointing that they might be bought by DRI. *sigh*



At this point, unless you’re Marriott, Hilton or Disney, you “might be bought by DRI.


----------



## silentg

Our first timeshare in Vermont, went thru many ownerships. Started as a small independent, then bought by various investment groups. Never knew one year to next where to send maintenance fees.
Major renovations in the 90’s. We no longer have this timeshare, but it’s still open and thriving.
Silentg


----------



## OldGuy

Yeah, sleazy sales.  They promise to sell your current timeshare if you buy from them, but, of course, you wind up with both of them.

Their top salesperson told me about it awhile back, and when he found out, he quit.  But, the BBB complaints since have said the same thing.

With the change of ownership, does anyone know if Pat Joyce will still be involved?


----------



## OldGuy

OldGuy said:


> They promise to sell your current timeshare if you buy from them, but, of course, you wind up with both of them.



Smart/realistic/alert enough to recognize a common problem, but sleazy enough to use that against the prospect, and double down on it.  My guy says they let anyone out if they lawyer up, even after the cancellation deadline, and even doing that they came/come out ahead.

BBB records corroborate that.

*So we will close the account with the lender and release *** ******* from the contract. He will received (SIC) a letter from the contract department to confirm the account is closed.

Thanks for your time and concern with this matter. If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me at ************.

***** *******
Compliance Officer
Summer Winds Resorts
*

Complaints are still being filed:

https://www.bbb.org/us/mo/branson/p...nds-resort-services-llc-0734-29040/complaints

* . . . And if we didn't use our week at Stormy Point we would recieve our dues back! and the kicker was they would SELL our exisiting timeshare so this Summerwind resort would basically pay for itself and we would have more flexibility, spend less, would have top priority when booking and we would have less maintenance fees to pay. Sound too good to be true? YES. ALl lies! . . . 

 Bribed us with tickets to local shows, kept our kids away from us for several hours, we felt pressured to decide, worried about how the kids were doing, hearing they could get rid of our other porperty, it all sounded great! We told him over and over ther was NO WAY we could do both properties, signing was contingent upon the sale of our first property. I could have sworn he even said they would buy the first property back (for less of a price of course if it didn't sell in 3 months) but I cannot find that in the paperwork. Of course the piece of scratch paper ****** was writing everything on is NOT in our packet. So basically we were lied to, made empty promises, misinformed, and pressured into a decision we would NOT have made otherwise. This company should not be allowed to do this to people!*


----------



## VacationForever

OldGuy said:


> Hopefully for the better.
> 
> Actually, Summer Winds did not start the Stormy Point Village Development, but since they took over, it has been the scuzziest, scammiest, sleaziest Branson resort, which is hard to do.
> 
> So many things that I would never put in print, but here's a scintilla of fact, since some folks prefer a more credible source:
> 
> https://www.bbb.org/us/mo/branson/p...es/summerwinds-resort-services-llc-0734-29040


But such complaints are similar across the entire timeshare industry, including big brand names.  People who don't know what they are buying and buying sounds like a great idea when they are enjoying their vacation and end up with buyers' remorse.

BBB is filled with complaints like this for ALL timeshare system.  BBB is a joke in itself.


----------



## OldGuy

VacationForever said:


> But such complaints are similar across the entire timeshare industry, including big brand names.  People who don't know what they are buying and buying sounds like a great idea when they are enjoying their vacation end up with buyers' remorse.



Yup.  Pretty much how it works.  But this is far worse than the normal, every-day, run-of-the-mill sleaze.  They're so good, they're conning people who already own and are unhappy!!!


----------



## Shankilicious

Them promising to sell/buy your current timeshare if you buy with them. That's hella low. And while I was told that welk would buy back my points when I was done with them, was a BIG stretch but at least they didn't promise me anything like this....

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever

Shankilicious said:


> Them promising to sell/buy your current timeshare if you buy with them. That's hella low. And while I was told that welk would buy back my points when I was done with them, was a BIG stretch but at least they didn't promise me anything like this....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Welk did tell me that they would take back my Vistana if I bought from them.  Same low life sales tactic.


----------



## Shankilicious

VacationForever said:


> Welk did tell me that they would take back my Vistana if I bought from them.  Same low life sales tactic.


Damn. How long ago was that? The CEO cleaned out the sales team in 2016. Went to each resort personally and fired 95% of the sales people.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGuy

Yeah, It's a special kind of sleaze that preys on people wanting to get rid of their timeshares, and saddles them with two, then browbeats them when the victims find out.

But, then, I see these sleazes all the time, and they are not people you would wanna hang out with.


----------



## VacationForever

Shankilicious said:


> Damn. How long ago was that? The CEO cleaned out the sales team in 2016. Went to each resort personally and fired 95% of the sales people.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


We hear this sort of story all the time about sales people being fired by some honcho and then you quickly learn that nothing has changed.


----------



## Shankilicious

I've done enough updates to verify that at least at Branson the mentality and attitude of the sales crew has totally changed. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGuy

Shankilicious said:


> I've done enough updates to verify that at least at Branson the mentality and attitude of the sales crew has totally changed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



Who you talking about?


----------



## Shankilicious

Sorry, Welk id what I was talking about. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller

OldGuy said:


> Yeah, sleazy sales.  They promise to sell your current timeshare if you buy from them, but, of course, you wind up with both of them.



Works in Mexico - 

THese days most of them end up on eBay / of course not everything on eBay sells - even for $ 1


----------



## Omatwins2

Can someone educate me on stormy point.  We are here at the resort. We bought a week off market. 
We attended a sales meeting just to get up to speed on what was going on.  Didn’t catch any lies but it was the same sales pitch as we got from Wyndham.  We never buy from these and always go off market.  But my question: what’s the probable future of stormy? They are still 
Showing as a Summerwind property yet the sales staff says they are Capital properties affiliated with II.


----------



## tschwa2

Omatwins2 said:


> Can someone educate me on stormy point.  We are here at the resort. We bought a week off market.
> We attended a sales meeting just to get up to speed on what was going on.  Didn’t catch any lies but it was the same sales pitch as we got from Wyndham.  We never buy from these and always go off market.  But my question: what’s the probable future of stormy? They are still
> Showing as a Summerwind property yet the sales staff says they are Capital properties affiliated with II.


If you have rci points or a non points fixed or float week, and don't upgrade there shouldn't be that many changes. Your MF may go up some but that should be about it.


----------



## OldGuy

Sorry Skank, your place doesn't cut it!!!!  Here's from the press release about the sale of SPV:

Stormy Point Village, is a Cape Cod-style resort situated on Table Rock Lake in the Ozark Mountains. The resort currently has over 15,000 owners and is the* premier vacation ownership resort in the Branson market*.


----------



## Shankilicious

OldGuy said:


> Sorry Skank, your place doesn't cut it!!!!  Here's from the press release about the sale of SPV:
> 
> Stormy Point Village, is a Cape Cod-style resort situated on Table Rock Lake in the Ozark Mountains. The resort currently has over 15,000 owners and is the* premier vacation ownership resort in the Branson market*.


Lol! I'll give it to ya that it has two things Welk doesnt. It's on the lake, and has houses. But SPV and Welk are the only two Elite (Blue lotus/emblem/highest rated) on II in Branson.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGuy

I'm sorry, but it's on the Internet, so it must be true.  Essentially, there are no other decent timeshares in Branson.  Just SPV.


----------



## OldGuy

Shankilicious said:


> Lol! I'll give it to ya that it has two things Welk doesnt. It's on the lake, and has houses.



Well, I've got that.


----------



## OldGuy

When we first started, there were no II resorts in Branson; now there are 26.  There are 41 RCI resorts.

So, since SPV is the _*premier vacation ownership resort in the Branson market, *_it is better than a whole lot of resorts.


----------



## tschwa2

If anyone wants to check out stormy point village, I will have some last minute inventory posted soon.


----------



## OldGuy

The tour center, 4 miles from the resort, says "Capital" now.

I met a long-time owner couple at the golf course yesterday.  Their take was that the resort management has gone from absolutely horrible, to bad to who knows.  Then they asked my opinion and I told them I know enough to know I know too much to say anything.


----------



## OldGuy

OldGuy said:


> The tour center, 4 miles from the resort, says "Capital" now.
> 
> I met a long-time owner couple  at the golf course yesterday.  Their take was that the resort management has gone from absolutely horrible, to bad to who knows.  Then they asked my opinion and I told them I know enough to know I know too much to say anything.



Ah, gossip.  

That guy was pretty talkative.  This is his only venture into timesharing . . . I'd put him at retirement age, 65-70-ish.

He said they just got $12,000 (I think that was the figure) more of his money, converting him to points.  He was unsure about that, but the type who would go along wherever he was steered.

He said there was a special assessment before the sale to Capitol, and that it appears that Summerwinds kept the money.  He said he's been contacted by an attorney for the new owners.

So, the adventure continues.


----------



## jules54

Stormy Point is not on Table Rock Lake. Unless they moved the entire resort since we stayed there 3 years ago. Maybe they have some docks nearby, but I would not say they were walkable or viewable from any of the houses. I'm I wrong?


----------

